

Hacking real estate with a web scraper to find the best off market deals - pranade
http://blog.kimonolabs.com/2015/02/12/hacking-real-estate-to-find-the-best-off-market-deals/

======
minimaxir
This isn't "hacking" anything.

For content marketing, you need to have actual content.

